# Spielt wer runescape??



## Lui21 (29. Mai 2012)

Spielt wer runescape??^^
lg


----------



## Tiz92 (29. Mai 2012)

Nö, keine Ahnung was das ist.


----------



## Slezer (29. Mai 2012)

Mein kleiner Bruder hat das ne Zeitlang gespielt


----------



## BartholomO (29. Mai 2012)

Ich habe es mal gespielt, ist aber jetzt auch schon 3, 4 Jahre her...


----------



## Lui21 (30. Mai 2012)

Wie fandet ihr des Spiel?


----------



## Telmur (12. Dezember 2013)

Es ist und bleibt gut


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich zocke es nur noch ab und zu. War mal mit einem alten Acc Member und hatte selbst Zezima als Freund ^^


----------



## FeederZ (26. Juni 2014)

Hey , Ich habe es seit 2007 Gespielt , auch sehr aktiv , letztes Jahr allerdings aufgehört weil mir die Umstellung auf das neue Kampfsystem nicht zugesagt hat und jetzt langsam wieder anfange , da der retromodus bevorsteht und hoffentlich das alte Feeling wiederkommt.


----------



## mist3r89 (15. September 2014)

Gibts da neue Info?
Der neue Kampfsystem war wirklcih Mist, hab dann auch aufgehört


----------



## ZITQ (7. Mai 2018)

Mittlerweile echt wieder spielbar 

EDIT: Der Retro-Modus funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Das Game fühlt sich nun so an wie früher, mit verbesserter Grafik.


----------

